# Davy Russell



## asterope (21 August 2017)

I've been really saddened by the incident with Davy Russell and King's Dolly, and especially so by his response where he seems to suggest that hitting a horse on the neck/back of the head is normal. I'd always rather liked him as a jockey, but I'm afraid I've lost all respect for him now - I'm no soft-touch when it comes to horses, but hitting a horse in the head is too far, no matter how unruly it was being.


----------



## Clodagh (21 August 2017)

I haven't actually seen it, what did he do? Punch it on the face? I must go and see if I can find footage but am hopeless at searching.


----------



## Fidgety (21 August 2017)

Clodagh said:



			I haven't actually seen it, what did he do? Punch it on the face? I must go and see if I can find footage but am hopeless at searching.
		
Click to expand...

A number of publications have only reported it rather than including the footage.  I certainly gasped yesterday when I saw it reported on Sky news.  What a twonk! :mad3:

http://www.independent.ie/sport/hor...er-he-appeared-to-punch-a-horse-36049850.html


----------



## m1stify (21 August 2017)

Just horrible. Unfortunately it probably is the norm for a jockey to do this &#128545; Didn't look like horse was acting up either


----------



## WandaMare (21 August 2017)

Glad he got caught on camera, not a great advert for the sport.


----------



## Clodagh (21 August 2017)

Thank you Fidgety. Was not exactly the worst thing I ever saw, but pointless, stupid and unecessary. I suppose he was cross as she went to jump the hurdle (by the look of things). 
I always liked him. Stupid man.


----------



## Daffodil (21 August 2017)

I've always liked him.  He went hugely up in my estimation the year (whenever it was) that the National was run in exceptionally warm weather and he had a fall quite early on, and was seen at the finish busily pouring buckets of water over the finishers.

But this is silly, unprofessional and very regrettable


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (21 August 2017)

What a ****. He was clearly in a bad mood that day!


----------



## Equi (21 August 2017)

Its incredibly hard to see whats actually happened there. Im glad its being investigated but i won't be calling for him to be castrated or anything just yet.


----------



## Dobiegirl (22 August 2017)

One can only wonder what was the intention of his action  and what he hope to achieve because it was pointless, this was temper something he has had trouble controlling before. I happen to think it didnt actually hurt the horse because it didnt react but will have upset the majority of the viewing public, the stewards have to act if only to silence the critics like animal aid who hate horse racing.


----------



## Amymay (22 August 2017)

equi said:



			Its incredibly hard to see whats actually happened there. Im glad its being investigated but i won't be calling for him to be castrated or anything just yet.
		
Click to expand...

I think it's quite obvious what happened. 

Vile little excuse for a man.


----------

